# please ID this



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

LFS labeled it a black piranha. I think its a black rhomb but some people said otherwise. Either way its a nice fish.


































Ill try to get better pics. I guess i should of turned off the flash.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Black P is just a common name for a normal Rhom. This what it appears to be.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

i would have to say rhom as well


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice rhom looks like my friends small guyana rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Seems to be S. rhombeus.


The man has spoken... i agree...







!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sexy little rhom,,,,,


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice rhombeus


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a nice rhom.


----------

